# Surround Mixer app for Creative SB Live 24 bit external



## youngone13 (Oct 10, 2008)

I just received my sound card that I purchased from ebay. I was starting to set it up for REW by downloading all of the drivers and apps. I cannot find the Surround mixer app. Is this necessary? I see in this thread http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/spl-meters-mics-calibration-sound-cards/875-soundblaster-live-24-bit-usb-external-setup.html that changes are made in the mixer, so I assume it is. Can anyone help? Thanks.


----------



## JRace (Aug 24, 2006)

Should be included with the rest of the software. When I installed mine it there was a creative folder created in the start menu>Programs.


----------



## rockrover (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm in the same boat here too! 

I bought my Creative SB Live! external sound card used off Amazon and it didn't come with the installation CD. I've downloaded the drivers for the card from the Creative site, but for the life of me I cannot get the Surround Mixer application/driver. 

I'm assuming at this point that it is a requirement. Yes? If so, does anyone have the driver?

I'm running XP 

I've been searching for hours. Creative doesn't have the answer.

Please HELP! I really want to start REW'ing my newly built sub!


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

The soundcard application icon is usually found in the Windows Control Panel.

brucek


----------



## rockrover (Jan 15, 2009)

True but unfortunately that's only part of the controls.

Per the "Setting up the SB Live!" sound card instructions, the mute/enable fuctions (rec. level, wave, etc,) are containted, or shown, within the Surround Mixer application (per the screen-shots in the instructions). If that applicaiton isn't present, then one of two things is happening. 1) That function is disabled, or 2) An internal default setting is applied behind the system window. If the former is true, then there shouldn't be an issue, if the later is true, then I must have the application to use the SB Live! SC with REW.

I messed around with the SC and REW yesterday and I did get what looked like a reasonable plot. However I was rushed and didn't calibrate the SC...When I do, I'm sure the lack of the Surround Mixer application will prove to be necessary...Or not.

Thanks for the reply, and if anyone can shoot an ISO of the SBLive! installation CD, I'll buy as many beers as required!:yes:


----------



## Karppa (Jul 1, 2008)

hi, I have exactly same problem. Just bought the used usb ext. card without installation cd. Lot of drivers and applications can be found from Creative www, but surround mixer still missing.

Appreciate if someone has any helps for this.

Karppa


----------

